# Dans R33 GTR



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

hi there so i bought this R33 GTR september last year from harlow jap autos havent done much to it as of yet due to the arrival of my baby girl, plus not long after i bought the car winter set in. but it has given me a chance to have a good tidy up...

so here is the car just before i bought it










i gave the interior a good clean cant stand dust and dirt, luckily it seems the previous owner was a non smoker and looked after it well










a few pics from outside the car today 




























i spent most of the day today giving the engine bay a good clean (had the toothbrush out) could not believe the dirt and grease i was finding... think it is looking lots better though for now




























strut tops where filthy came up a treat though after lots of TLC



















so thats where i am so far dont think im going to go for anything major with this one just get in tip top condition and keep it that way. More pics to come once i start the strip down as want to do any restoration work that may need doing (hopefully not much rust) will make a project thread for that though,


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

Looking good. Fancy doing mine now?


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

i can whilst you are fitting the new head unit and turbo timer to mine? :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Lovely 33GTR.

Looks like a great example and comes complete with the mega headlamps!!


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

Kadir said:


> Lovely 33GTR.
> 
> Looks like a great example and comes complete with the mega headlamps!!


I'm planning to swap his MEGA Headlamps with my normal ones once he is drunk one night.


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

DanW33gtr said:


> i can whilst you are fitting the new head unit and turbo timer to mine? :thumbsup:


All the things I do for you..... And you wanna charge me?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Xenon's FTW!! If i ever get an R33 GTR again (knowing me it won't be to far away lol), gotta have Xenon's again, they simply rock!

Car looks great aswell,a Series 3 splitter would finish it off  - like the interior aswell btw!


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

lol will be sleeping with one eye on the gtr then tonight yeah jayjay?


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

JapFreak786 said:


> Xenon's FTW!! If i ever get an R33 GTR again (knowing me it won't be to far away lol), gotta have Xenon's again, they simply rock!
> 
> Car looks great aswell,a Series 3 splitter would finish it off  - like the interior aswell btw!


thanks for the kind comment am just after a nice set of defi gauges to complete the interior then a new ecu and a remap and should see around 550bhp is the plan atm has had a middlehurst 500 chip running for the last decade or so according to the history so a fresh map will do the world of good lol


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Lovely car, very clean. That front nearside tyre looks a bit low though.


----------

